# nearly cut off two fingers graphic



## ROOTSXROCKS (Feb 27, 2010)

So for nearly 4 years when ask what I wanted for bday or Christmas I answered a new commode the old one is too short. wee My Love decided it was not a great gift so I finally bought one myself. 
I installed the new one a while back and the old one was sitting on the Back porch waiting to go to the dump. and I kept forgetting to put it out on trash day. 
So last night after a really grueling but productive day, just as it started to rain again, around 7:30, I go to pick it up. I grab it by the tank and my left hand in the hole as it was sitting upside down to get all the water out.

I carry it about 8 feet and suddenly the porcelain breaks creating a ceramic knife razor sharp in the crapper hole.



so craig call me just as I come in I tell him dude get over here now I have to go to the hospital. 

triage was great I had a squirter so they took me right back. but regardless I still sat a while waiting,

they took X Rays because they refused to hear it was not a crushing blow there was no broken bone I knew I had cut nerves and tendons , I saw them. 

so I wait It was not till 1:00 am the the physicians assistant actually opened the wound to look inside and removed the porcelain bits. before simply closing the outer skin, because no emergency surgeon was on call. 

What annoys me is that the sooner these things are put back the faster they heal. 

I went to our hospital because It was closer, I will not make that mistake again If I had just went on to Halifax a surgeon would have been on call as it stand now the plan is tha i call the doctor's office this morning and he is to see me fri. at the latest possible moment Over 72 hours. 

this means that instead of two months healing it may be as much as 4 and nerves may not regrow proper. 
I am aggravated I may never play a fiddle. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqyX1d87G24


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 27, 2010)

GOOD LORD MAN....that sucks. Pretty graphic vid as well. Im assuming that the bone is what stopped it from cutting them off? Our local hospital sucks too, with the better hospitals 45 min away, so I feel your pain...er..well..you get the point. It definitely needs some further attention, most especially if there is nerve and tendon damage. That was one mean crapper.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Feb 27, 2010)

Acually Im two days in, I cheated and copy and pasted from my site.
I wasn't sure about posting the really graphic pics here I can't get in trouble at my place lol.

Im going to surgery Monday to re attach 3 nerves and 2 tendons.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 27, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Im going to surgery Monday to re attach 3 nerves and 2 tendons.



Good deal. Hope it all works out for you. Your dreams of playing the fiddle just might still come true.


----------



## EdenT (Feb 27, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Acually Im two days in, I cheated and copy and pasted from my site.
> I wasn't sure about posting the really graphic pics here I can't get in trouble at my place lol.
> 
> Im going to surgery Monday to re attach 3 nerves and 2 tendons.



Wow, that looks like a horror story. Glad it wasn't worse. Take care man and I hope you heal up quickly. Looks like you might have to take a couple of days off!


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 27, 2010)

Ooch that's just nasty. I;m trying to think o something funny about it to cheer you up.. Nup nothing bad tricks like that just suk sorry just mend up soon. Hey your typing is still ok.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

dam that is bad,hope all goes well and a speedy recovery!
jnl


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> dam that is bad,hope all goes well and a speedy recovery!
> jnl



ill try to make fun of it,pouting won't help. shoot maybee ill take up the fiddle for physical theropy.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ouch, I haven't look at the vid yet. Back in the 50's my Dad cut the last knuclke of his middle finger almost off. He was pruning a tree and it started raining. The groundies left the 3 piece pole clip leaning against the tree he was in so he could clear the gutters when he got down low enough. He got PO'ed because they all jumped in the truck. He hung upside down and grabbed the hook of the clip with that finger and snatched. The rope was tangled in some brush and clipped the finger almost off. When he got home he had my Mom boil a needle and thread. He scrubbed the 2 pieces with a tooth brush and put 3 big stitches in it to hold it on. He put a pop sickle stick on it to keep it straight. He said it got to throbbing so bad at night he took the stick off, so the finger was always crooked. He could still play the harmonica, but I guess that's a little different. Good luck and I hope you heal up quick, Joe.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 27, 2010)

At least you can stihl type!
Darn nasty cuts you got there. Hope it heals up fast and good.


----------



## fatjoe (Feb 27, 2010)

*Nasty*

Nasty cut dude.I would imagine they got you on some powerful antibiotics considering where the cut came from.Even though it had been sitting for a while,I bet that toilet still had some nasty critters that you don`t want in your blood stream.Truly wish you a speedy recovery. Best wishes, Tom (fatjoe)


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 28, 2010)

Man that made my knees weak watching the vid. Hope it heals ok . Just got a fiddle myself and my biggest trouble is my left elbow has been dislocated and the movement is not as it was. Seems playing or trying to play the fiddle is great theropy. Good luck and dont give up, let me know if you need some help figuring out the hobokum bow.


----------



## garmar (Feb 28, 2010)

Yikes! Saw the vid. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just when you think you've seen it all. . . Cut by a crapper.

Good luck with your surgeries bro!


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thank you for the well wishes*

Doc wrapped me heavier now I can't peck quite as fast. 
Still had a great time at the FAM JAM. Ill post some video when it uploads


----------



## Old51AVE (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey, that really sucks! Hope ya heal up well! If your frustrated typing, try using a new pencil (unsharpened of course) rubber end down, hold it in you bad hand if you can and use that to help type! You could hold it with your mouth too, but given the recent events....

Get well soon! 

Old51AVE :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 3, 2010)

surgery Mon was successful we assume 2 tendons and 2 of three nerves repaired. heavy Painkillerer was every 6 hours now its hard to wait 3 I hope that means its healing. Dr called and wants me moving the fingers as much as possible Hurts like hell.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 3, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Doc wrapped me heavier now I can't peck quite as fast.
> Still had a great time at the FAM JAM. Ill post some video when it uploads



put the video up in the rep ho thread were it embeds 
but here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F7tWda9rmg


----------



## treemandan (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah that was pretty nasty Roots , hope you heal up quick. But I gotta see this tawlet that is to short. What they got you crappin on a kiddie tawlet?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 3, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> surgery Mon was successful we assume 2 tendons and 2 of three nerves repaired. heavy Painkillerer was every 6 hours now its hard to wait 3 I hope that means its healing. Dr called and wants me moving the fingers as much as possible Hurts like hell.



I find it strange they want you to move the fingers so soon.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 4, 2010)

it is so they remain supple as they heal, like tanning leather you have to work it a lot to make it soft.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> it is so they remain supple as they heal, like tanning leather you have to work it a lot to make it soft.



Yeah but you just had tendons and nerves sewn back together. I sliced myself (tendons) and was in traction ( no movement) for a solid month and a half before they said I could start moving it.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 4, 2010)

What tendons did you slice , Perhaps it is because it is those very tip tendons and there is such a short range of motion anyhow.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> What tendons did you slice , Perhaps it is because it is those very tip tendons and there is such a short range of motion anyhow.



These









I caught it with the top of the bar.


----------



## teatersroad (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought that looked pretty bad.. then I watched the first five seconds of the first 'related video' Multimedia. You'll be fine, but I may never fiddle again.

Really though.. ouch and stuff. heal up friend.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> I thought that looked pretty bad.. then I watched the first five seconds of the first 'related video' Multimedia. You'll be fine, but I may never fiddle again.
> 
> Really though.. ouch and stuff. heal up friend.
> 
> how is this related????? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IHcQdb89XM&feature=related



I don't know how that video is related but I think I just found my new log mule. Man, get that thing on a treadmill or something will ya?

BTW, if you see something like that around here I wouldn't go copying and pasting it lest they think you were the one responsible. Its Ok to point and make gestures though.


----------



## Pierreg (Mar 5, 2010)

*Good Luck/Speedy Recovery*

It could always be worse.Thankfully it wasn't saw chain related.I could tell you about a mtn.bike accident that changed my left hand forever.That's why they call them accidents.


----------



## catman963 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow man - that's nasty!!! Hope you heal up real soon!!!


I had to stop watching the Vid after about 5 seconds......  bluahhh!!


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 6, 2010)

Pierreg said:


> It could always be worse.Thankfully it wasn't saw chain related.I could tell you about a mtn.bike accident that changed my left hand forever.That's why they call them accidents.


I almost wish it was something that was more expected.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIejDj7oQEo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AHY9L7iD08


----------



## EdenT (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hope your mending OK.*

Couldn't bring myself to watch the vids. Everything that comes from you is way too explicit for my weak stomach. Hope your healing and the boredom hasn't driven you round the (s) bend. (That was low, sorry!)


----------



## ronnyb (Mar 11, 2010)

Nasty cuts. I had a similar one on my left pinky finger (to the bone) from a rusty exhaust I was changing on my chip truck. Doctors sucked also. The top half of my finger had no feeling for about a year, and now its almost back to normal. Only noticeable when its real cold. Best of luck with the recovery.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 11, 2010)

Ouch!

Look on the bright side. You now have a nearly endless supply of party jokes. 

Get well soon.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL like I posted on my site, don't buy #### pot with money saved from quitting smokes. 

the nerve is growing back, my index is ultra sensitive as is the back of my middle. 
still wrapped heavy but I had to redo it this morning and found it pretty nasty.
Its hurting like hell when at moments

heres an album of some updates the latest was today 3 weeks from surgery tomorrow. 
http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n13/ROOTSXROCKS/Fingers/


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 14, 2010)

this is the part that I cut it on


----------



## EdenT (Mar 15, 2010)

eeeewwww!!! Gross pictures Man. Glad your mending. Damn you are so lucky not to get a bad secondary infection. Who would ever have thought a toilet could be so dangerous. NEXT TIME HIRE A PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER! As I am sure you would tell a plumber if they injured themselves attempting to do a tree!


----------



## Pierreg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Healing nicely.........*

Hello GR.Don't forget to ask for the warm wax dips when you start PT. Followed by a warm towel around your hand it feels soooo goood. You will be seeing a hand therapist for sure.Keep your hand elevated and find a bag of frozen peas to usa as an ice pack........Best wishes.


----------

